# Bolas Summer Siggy



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 20, 2011)

Rustic Terrine ingredients.
Fresh cleaned chicken or duck livers
1" cubes of skinless belly pork 
Thin sliced pancetta
1" cubes stale white bread
 Cream
Roasted garlic cloves whole ( roast the cloves in the skin then peel, dont roast till they turn to mush.
Thyme chopped
Salt and pepper
This is my basic mix, if the mood takes me I may layer with cooked ham or tongue, add pista nuts, prunes, different herbs ect.
Mix the bread,cream, thyme, garlic, salt and pepper in a bowl and let the stale bread,(it must be stale otherwise it will fall) till most of the cream is soaked up.
Line a loaf tin with the Pancetta so you can overlap the top.
Gently mix the livers and pork in with the bread and cream.
Fill your loaf tin and knock it on the work surface a few times to make it settle.
Fold the overlap of pancetta over the top, add some more if needed.
Place in a water bath and bake in a low to medium oven for about 2 hrs, I can smell when most things are cooker but give it a press and if the juices are clear its cooked.
Lets it cool, then put a weight on top and leave in the fridge for 24 hrs.
Dip the tin in boiling water to release.
I must have seen the cubed bread method some place, the theory is it releases the cream and absorbs the juices to give a solid but moist terrine.
I cant give weights or sizes as I look at the tin and make the mix I like which is heavy on the garlic and liver, light on the thyme, your first shot will be good but fiddle to your taste and make it yout own.
I would serve it with onion marmalade, salad, toasted sourdough and a good Burgundy.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my how divine does this sound!!!!!!!! You had me at Duck liver lol!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 20, 2011)

I never prepared a terrine in my life, I think I'll try your recipe, Bolas.
But I HATE livers, so I need some good alternative, any advice?
And I think I'll have some Barbera instead of the Burgundy...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks good Boney Arse. I have to admit mine is basically a meatloaf wrapped in bacon - nowt fancy but it did taste good. I love a bit of eggy pie.


----------

